# Programm gesperrt falls nicht bezahlt



## wincc (4 Mai 2009)

:sb6:  :sb6:  :sb6:

Ich glaub ich spinn !!!!!!!!

hab mir heut das programm einer unserer neuen Maschine angesehn 

und da bin ich auf was gestoßen was mir die sprache verschlagen hat 


317/2DP F CPU 

Programmbaustein  FB-F

Maschine Not-Aus wenn ca 1000 Betriebsstunden erreicht wenn kein pin eingegeben wurde

und

Maschine Not-Aus wenn ca 2000 Betriebsstunden erreicht wenn kein pin eingegeben wurde

Ist sowas zulässig   ??????????????????????????????????????

Hab den Baustein mal als PDF beigefügt und die Variablen  mal  bezeichnet


----------



## Astralavista (4 Mai 2009)

Soweit ich weiß ist das in Deutschland nicht zulässig.
Ich habe sowas ähnliches in jeder italienischen Maschine gesehen die ich bekommen und umprogrammiert habe.
Dort wurde das über einen Stückzähler realisiert und man musste dann im Schaltschrank einen "versteckten" DIP-Schalter umlegen um wieder produzieren zu können. *ROFL*


----------



## HaDi (4 Mai 2009)

Vielleicht hat da *T_Franke* seine Ideen weiter verfeinert ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## wincc (4 Mai 2009)

Das ganze ist in ner Maschine Made in Germany 

gibts da irgendwas zum nachlesen ob das erlaubt ist?

Die haben total gepfuscht und das wäre eine neue gelegenheit das ich ihnen 

ans bein pinkeln kann


----------



## MSB (4 Mai 2009)

Also ich halte das zwar auch für rechtlich nicht haltbar,
aber so Plump ist das schon hart ...

Also wenn ich so was machen würde, dann wäre das bedeutend hinterfotziger ... und sicherlich nicht so toll kommentiert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## wincc (4 Mai 2009)

war nicht so kommentiert das habe ich nur zu anschaungsobjekten eingefügt 

im orginal war alles rote in merkerwörtern geschrieben 

habs nur durch zufall gefunden da ich mir das F-programm mal ansehen wollte


----------



## Kieler (4 Mai 2009)

Rechtlich ?  - keine Ahnung

Aber wie sagt man immer: "Das Vertrauensverhältnis wäre zerstört"


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Mai 2009)

wincc schrieb:


> war nicht so kommentiert das habe ich nur zu anschaungsobjekten eingefügt
> 
> im orginal war alles rote in merkerwörtern geschrieben
> 
> habs nur durch zufall gefunden da ich mir das F-programm mal ansehen wollte




Hallo,

stelle Dich doch mal "dumm" und lasse Dir vom Lieferanten den 
Sinn dieser Zeilen erklären.


----------



## Gerri (5 Mai 2009)

was solls, du kennst die Pins doch


----------



## yy1 (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

gerade in der Sicherheitstechnik kann es schon einmal vorkommen, dass alle x Stunden eine Überprüfrung / Wartung der Anlage vorgeschrieben wird.

Das muss aber auch klar in einer Anlagendoku festgehalten werden, die Du vom Lieferanten einfordern solltest.


----------



## Gerri (5 Mai 2009)

da braucht man ja keine Pins dazu und niemánd hat einen Dunst.


----------



## BoxHead (5 Mai 2009)

Ich habe von der rechtlichen Lage auch keine Ahnung. Denk mir aber das diese Firma vielleicht mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Zahlungsmoral von Kunden gemacht hat.
Aber einen Zeitgesteuerten Notaus wie hier beschrieben finde ich sehr nicht mal mehr Grenzwertig. Automatikstart zu unterbinden wäre vielleicht eher zu verstehen. 
Ich kenne die Vereinbarungen so das die Anlage eh erst in Produktion gehen darf wenn die Endabnahme erteil wurde. Folglich würde so eine Funktion egal ob legal oder nicht, gar nicht zum tragen kommen.


----------



## StefanK (5 Mai 2009)

*meine Meinung...*



wincc schrieb:


> :sb6: :sb6: :sb6:
> 
> Ich glaub ich spinn !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:
@wincc: ich kann deine Reaktion gut verstehen, ich habe 8 Jahre lang in Festanstellung für einen Sondermaschinenbauer programmiert. Dort haben wir sehr oft mit externen Programmierern zusammengearbeitet und ich habe mich genauso über diese Dinge geärgert (Passwort für Projekte,SPS ...).
Seit fünf Jahren bin ich selber einer dieser "Externen". Ich programmiere für Maschinenbauer sowie für Endkunden (Betreiber). Und ich kann sagen, es gibt einige schwarze Schafe auf dieser Welt, die nicht zahlen.
Prizipiell läuft jede von mir geschriebene PC-Software ersteinmal nur einen bestimmten Zeitraum, danach nur noch mit Einschränkungen (wobei NOT-AUS nicht ganz ungefährlich ist...). Selbst für WinCC und WinCC-flex PC-Runtime hab ich mir ein Active-X geschrieben, das mir einige Einschränkungen ermöglicht. Für SPSteuerungen wünsche ich mir auch diese Funktion. Ich habe es bisher noch nicht gemacht, aber so etwas im Ärmel zu haben währe super. Ich kann den Lieferanten gut verstehen, wenn er (zwar nicht so plumpe und extreme) Methoden wie diese einsetzt.
Nun denn...


----------



## Deltal (5 Mai 2009)

Frage wäre noch, was im Liefervertrag der Maschine bzw AGB des Herstellers steht. Wenn es dort im "Kleingedruckten" steht das sich der Hersteller das Recht nimmt die Maschine abzuschalten dann sollte das erstmal so legal sein.

Selbst wenn soetwas gesetzlich Verboten wäre, würde es vor Gericht enden. Das dauert Monate und ich denke keiner kann es sich Leisten die Maschine monatelang abzuschalten.

Das mit dem Not-Aus sieht so nach "quick and dirty" aus. Denke soetwas wie nach jedem Takt anhalten würde wenigstens den Anspruch auf Schadensersatz vor Gericht deutlich minimieren.

Die Kunden, die ihre Maschinen nicht (komplett) bezahlen, sind ein großes Problem in Deutschland. Gerade wenn die letzte Rechnung so < 50.000€ ist, wird da gerne mal die "wir warten einfach mal auf das Schreiben von deren Anwalt" - Karte ausgespielt. Da wird einfach jedes Wort was man sich als Hersteller in den Vertrag hat diktieren lassen solange umgedreht, bis der Hersteller genervt aufgibt. Oder solange bis er Pleite ist


----------



## tschortscho51 (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,
war mal bei einem Prozess vor Handelsgericht (in der Schweiz) als Zeuge geladen dabei ging um SPS-SW und CNC.
Diese Art von Maschinensperre wurde strafrechtlich als Nötigung qualifiziert.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Mai 2009)

StefanK schrieb:


> ...
> Seit fünf Jahren bin ich selber einer dieser "Externen". Ich programmiere für Maschinenbauer sowie für Endkunden (Betreiber). Und ich kann sagen, es gibt einige schwarze Schafe auf dieser Welt, die nicht zahlen...



Die schwarzen Schafe gibt es ja auf beiden Seiten. Z. B. Programmierer,
welche die letzten 5 % schuldig bleiben.

Hin- und wieder ist auch der genau Leistungsumfang nicht vereinbart. Der
wird erst dann diskutiert, wenn es um die Bezahlung der Rechnung geht.


----------



## StefanK (5 Mai 2009)

@Gerhard
*ACK*
Ich kann dir da nur zustimmen. Mir ging es darum, dass auch der Lieferant effektivere Möglichkeiten hat an sein Geld zu kommen(wenn es ihm denn wirklich zusteht). Denn der Kunde/Besteller ist auch nicht zimperlich wenn es Pönale geht. Und was den Leistungsumfang angeht, versuche ich den in den Angeboten so präzise wie möglich zu beschreiben.


----------



## Markus (5 Mai 2009)

HaDi schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat da *T_Franke* seine Ideen weiter verfeinert ...
> 
> Grüße von HaDi


 

der meint doch was völlig anderes, diesen dämlichen "knowhow-schutz" kann ich auch nicht verstehen...


aber das hier irgendwie schon!
was spricht dagegen das der kunde mit der maschine erst richtig produzieren kann wenn sie richtig bezahlt wurde?

was ist daran falsch? und welchem richter hat man solange ins hirn geschissen bis er das als "nötigung" bewertet?

ich hatte das zwar bisher noch nicht nötig weil ich bis auf zwei ausnahmen nur brave kunden (stammkunden) habe, aber in den zwei fällen und bei mancher seltsamen anfrage da denkt man besser über sowas nach...


ich habe bei einer firma was gemacht, das ist mir von anfang an spanisch vorgekommen. eine große firma A verkauft ihren ältesten schrott an die neu gegründetet firma B, die firma B investiert wie verrückt - es gibt dort einige baustellen, und es gehen auf den abustellen die ersten gerüchte rum das bestimmte firmen nicht mehr kommen weil kein geld kommt.

nachdem wir die abnahme für den ersten part hatten, habe ich den hauptschalter abgeschlossen und die speicherkarten aus den cpu´s genommen - die fertigstellung der anlage mit den verknüpfungen zum rest konnten erst in eingen wochen gemacht werden weil diese anderen firmen nicht mehr auf der baustelle waren...
bis dahin hat an meiner anlage sowieso keiner rumzufummeln, solange die noch nicht 100% fertig ist, noch keine schutztüren angebaut sind und noch keiner eine einweiseung hat - also karten raus und ENDEPENG!

normalerweise nehme ich die karten nicht mit, lediglich der hautschalter wird verriegelt. aber ich hatte eben ein komisches gefühl...

...das wurde bestätigt als einige tage später ein mitglied aus diesem forum bei mir angerufen hat und mir gesagt hat dass die firma B insovenz anmeldet...

wie die firma B diese investitionen überhaupt packen wollte ist mir von anfang an ein rätzel gewesen. eine andere firma kann diese sondermaschine sicher nicht brauchen, also warte ich auf den tag wo die firma A die insolvenzmasse der firma B für ein trinkgeld zurückkauft...

leider muss die firma A (die im wesentlichen aus den selben leuten wie die firma B besteht) dann bei diversen maschinenbauern frageb ob wer vorbeikommt und die kiste fertigmacht.

hätten alle beteiligten firmen ihre anlagen termingerecht - also kurz vor der vermutlich ebenso geplanten insolvenz fertiggestellt, wäre firma B und somit auch die firma A um eingie zahlungen herumgekommen...

ahhh das tut so gut! *ROFL*


----------



## jabba (5 Mai 2009)

Das könnte auch in deutscher Rechtsprechung als Nötigung gelten.
Aber wenn man das z.B. in den Auftrag oder die Unterlagen schreibt, wird der Kunde ja darüber informiert. Anders wie in diesem Falle wenn eine solche Massnahme nicht vorher bekannt gemacht wird, dem Kunden steht es ja frei zu zahlen. Was passiert aber wenn die Firma pleite geht, oder der Zähler wird Freitags-Abends erreicht und keiner ist mehr da. Der Betreiber könnte ja z.B. zu Recht die Zahlungen wegen Mängeln zurückhalten, würde dann der Pin verweigert wäre schon eine Nötigung in Sicht. 
Solche Massnahmen sind zwar manchmal angebracht, den Schaden trägt aber sicher der Hersteller. Ich kenne nicht viele Maschinenbauer die es sich erlauben können wegen so etwas einen Kunden zu verlieren. 
Wenn ich größere Probleme sehe lösche ich schon mal die Symbolik und halte die Enddokumentation zurück, aber ich würde keine Produktion unterbrechen, das könnte ganz schnell nach hinten losgehen.

OT:
Hab so etwas in anderer Art aber schon gemacht.
Vor fast 20 jahren habe ich eine Software für Optiker geschrieben. Diese sollte von einem Bekannten vertrieben werden. Da es zu keinem Umsatz kam , habe ich die Entwicklung und Zusammenarbeit eingestellt. Plötzlich, nach einem Jahr rufen zwei Optiker voller Wut an, "Meine Daten sind ja immer nach 50 Datensätzen weg !!", ich "Klar sie haben eine Demo-Version", die "Ich aber aber über 1000DM dafür bezahlt", ich "wenden Sie sich bitte an den Verkäufer"...
Da ich dem "geleckten" nicht ganz traute habe ich diese Sperre eingebaut,
aber trotz gutem zureden wollte keiner der Optiker mit mir direkt zusammenarbeiten obwohl denen das Programm gefiel und ich nichts für deren Misere konnte.


----------



## Befree (5 Mai 2009)

Ich muss zugeben das ich sowas auch schon mal programmiert hatte.. allerdings habe ich einen "nicht im Programm auffindbaren"-DB aufgerufen xD

Ergebnis = Sammelstörung

Die Zeitschaltung war glaub ich auf 100 Tage ausgelegt und konnte über Status und Steuern im Bedienteil aufgehoben werden.

Sollte ich reinmachen da die Kunden (CZ) schon bei der Anzahlung sehr zahlungunwillig waren oder sowas und sich der Leitende Ing grpße Sorgen gemacht hat, er war es dann auch der es nach der Inbetriebnahme abgeschaltet hat.

Es war extra so geschrieben das es nur ein Programmierer wieder einschalten hätte können.


----------



## McMeta (5 Mai 2009)

da verstehe ich die deutsche Rechtsprechung auch nicht ganz.
Warum darf eine Produktionsmaschine fleißig ihren Dienst verrichten obwohl noch keinen Cent dafür gezahlt wurde, Windoof aber nicht ohne mucken läuft wenn keine gültige Seriennummer eingegeben und es online Freigeschaltet wurde?


----------



## wincc (5 Mai 2009)

yy1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gerade in der Sicherheitstechnik kann es schon einmal vorkommen, dass alle x Stunden eine Überprüfrung / Wartung der Anlage vorgeschrieben wird.
> 
> Das muss aber auch klar in einer Anlagendoku festgehalten werden, die Du vom Lieferanten einfordern solltest.



Schon klar aba das hat mit sicherheitstechnik nichts zu tun

in dem F-Programm ist nur die Not-Aus Kette und 1 Laserbereichsscanner mehr nicht


----------



## wincc (5 Mai 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> stelle Dich doch mal "dumm" und lasse Dir vom Lieferanten den
> Sinn dieser Zeilen erklären.



Habs schon ausgedruckt 

demnächst ist besprechung wg der mängel 

da schmeiß ichs auf den tisch


----------



## wincc (5 Mai 2009)

BoxHead schrieb:


> Ich habe von der rechtlichen Lage auch keine Ahnung. Denk mir aber das diese Firma vielleicht mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Zahlungsmoral von Kunden gemacht hat.
> Aber einen Zeitgesteuerten Notaus wie hier beschrieben finde ich sehr nicht mal mehr Grenzwertig. Automatikstart zu unterbinden wäre vielleicht eher zu verstehen.
> Ich kenne die Vereinbarungen so das die Anlage eh erst in Produktion gehen darf wenn die Endabnahme erteil wurde. Folglich würde so eine Funktion egal ob legal oder nicht, gar nicht zum tragen kommen.



Die Vorabnahme ist bereits erfolgt 

Wg der Endabnahme gibt es eh Probleme wegen zahlreicher Mängel 

Die Anlage ist aber schon auf Produktion da die Liefertermine nicht eingehalten wurden


----------



## wincc (5 Mai 2009)

StefanK schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:
> @wincc: ich kann deine Reaktion gut verstehen, ich habe 8 Jahre lang in Festanstellung für einen Sondermaschinenbauer programmiert. Dort haben wir sehr oft mit externen Programmierern zusammengearbeitet und ich habe mich genauso über diese Dinge geärgert (Passwort für Projekte,SPS ...).
> .



Ach ja 

da SPS projekt war auch noch passwort geschützt 


lol hat ganze   10sek gedauert 


wer setzt schon das Siemens Standartpasswort   " 100 " ein lol


----------



## gravieren (5 Mai 2009)

Hi



> wer setzt schon das Siemens Standartpasswort " 100 " ein lol


Siemens  ?  *ROFL*


----------



## UniMog (6 Mai 2009)

*Schlaumeier*

@wincc

Igendwie kommst Du und Deine Art mir bekannt vor.......... 
Sich in ein paar Foren schlau machen weil man selbst eine Pfeiffe ist
und am anderen Tag in der Firma bei der Besprechung schlau quatschen und sich mit fremden Federn schmücken............ *ROFL*ist nur so ein Gefühl nicht weinen

Wenn die Maschine läuft dann bezahlt dem kleinen SUB seine Rechnung.
Kleine Mängel beseitigt der Programmierer / Firma auch bestimmt ohne das Ihr viele tausend Euro festhaltet.

Oft stehen die Gelder die festgehalten werden in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Mangel an der Maschine / Elektrotechnik ............

Wer hier selber mal am eigenen Leib die Erfahrung gemacht hat nicht an sein Geld zu kommen........ der hat auch für Passwörter großes Verständnis.

Bei den Restzahlungen geht es meistens nicht wirklich um Mängel sonder eher schnell mal ein paar Euros sparen weil man weiß das der kleine SUB / Firma auf die Kohle angewiesen ist.

Hoffe nur das ........ das was Ihr jetzt macht alles so ok ist und rechtlich in Ordnung..... in dem Sinn..... viel Spaß


----------



## wincc (6 Mai 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> @wincc
> 
> Igendwie kommst Du und Deine Art mir bekannt vor..........
> Sich in ein paar Foren schlau machen weil man selbst eine Pfeiffe ist
> ...




Okay das fällt nur mal wieder unter die rubrik "*wenn man keine ahung hat einfach mal die fresse halten "*

Punkt 1 die Machine ist bezahlt

Punkt 2 die Machine läuft nicht richtig und hat erhebliche Mängel

Punkt 3 der Liefertermin wurde um 9 Monate überschritten

Punkt 4 Ich bin hier der Instandhalter-Depp der sich jeden Tag mit der    scheiße rumärgern darf weil nichts klappt 

Punkt 5 Die Jungs sind mehrmals unaufgefordert Online gewesen per Modem (welches mittlerweile ausgebaut wurde) 

Punkt 6 Nach gut 1 Jahr hab ich endlich mal ein S7-Projekt bekommen das auch noch Passwortgeschützt war 

Punkt 7 und jetzt kommt die scheiße mit den Betriebsstunden? 

dazu sag ich einfach mal

Ich geht Punkt 8 in die Besprechung und reiß denen den Arsch auf auch wenn sich hier manche deshalb angegriffen fühlen... und ich hoffe das nich so ein schlaumeier wie du dasitzt unimog weil darauf wart ich nur das mir einer so kommt  

danke




Achja bekam grade nen Anruf das die Kiste stehngeblieben ist ........... Lagerschaden Achse gefressen

rundum ein Qualitätsprodukt


----------



## Ralle (6 Mai 2009)

Na ja, haltet mal den Ball flach. 
Wie man sieht gibt es diverse Pro- und Contra-Meinungen. Beide zu Recht würde ich meinen. Ich persönlich habe noch nie Passwörter verwendet, außer KnowHow-Schutz und den auch nur, um DAU's davon abzuhalten in Standardbausteinen rumzuschmieren, weil sie sie nicht kapieren. Aber eines ist Fakt, wenn mir einer die Kohle zu unrecht verweigert, hau ich ihm ne Brechstange durch die SPS! Allerdings war das noch nie nötig, ich denke, daß ich bisher noch nie eine Rechnung gestellt haben, bis nicht die Arbeit auch korrekt abgeliefert war.

Leider ist bei Geldsachen heut zu Tage das Wörtchen "Ehre" nicht mehr in Gebrauch. Seit der Machtergreifung durch BWL-Absolventen gilt jede Schweinerei als gut, die nur ein wenig Sparpotential hat. Ich denke, auch die fette Krise, die zur Zeit am Laufen ist ändert nichts daran, in diesem Punkt ist der Zug wohl durch.


----------



## UniMog (6 Mai 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Leider ist bei Geldsachen heut zu Tage das Wörtchen "Ehre" nicht mehr in Gebrauch. Seit der Machtergreifung durch BWL-Absolventen gilt jede Schweinerei als gut, die nur ein wenig Sparpotential hat.


*ACK*

@ wincc

Stimmt ich habe keine Ahnung  ..... Du (Instandhalter-Depp) bist die Krone der Schöpfung 

Gruss

PS: Instandhalter-Depp Deine worte ich würde mich selber nie so bezeichnen


----------



## röhrengertl (6 Mai 2009)

*Windoof Seriennr.*



McMeta schrieb:


> da verstehe ich die deutsche Rechtsprechung auch nicht ganz.
> Warum darf eine Produktionsmaschine fleißig ihren Dienst verrichten obwohl noch keinen Cent dafür gezahlt wurde, Windoof aber nicht ohne mucken läuft wenn keine gültige Seriennummer eingegeben und es online Freigeschaltet wurde?



Nur mal so als guter Programmierer müsstet Ihr eigentlich wissen, das man Windoof leicht überlisten kann, und trotzdem alle Updates raufbekommt! Kostenlos versteht sich! Nur das Windows Genu... solltest Du nicht drauf spielen! Muß man wissen in unserer Branche, denn wer hat schon wenn er im Ausland ist die Mühle verreckt, immer seinen Keycode mit dabei?
Und was den "Bezahlschutz" angeht, der läßt sich auch umgehen! Dauert zwar, aber für 50.000 Mücken kann man lang arbeiten!


----------



## BoxHead (6 Mai 2009)

röhrengertl schrieb:


> ...
> Und was den "Bezahlschutz" angeht, der läßt sich auch umgehen! Dauert zwar, aber für 50.000 Mücken kann man lang arbeiten!



Durch einfaches nicht zahlen kommt man um die Forderung ja nicht herum. Die Gerichte würden das ja irgendwann klären. Oft geht es ja darum das unverhältnismäßig große Summen über einen sehr langen Zeitraum zurückgehalten werden. 

Solange sich beide Seiten vernünftig verhalten ist das alles kein Thema. Ich habe aber auch schon erlebt wie ein Kunde wegen fehlender Beschriftungen 20% einbehalten wollte. Der wahre Grund war aber das er das Geld einfach nicht hatte.

@wincc: ich denke der "Bezahlschutz" ist nicht wirklich das Problem sondern die Kompetenz des Lieferanten. Das hat nicht viel miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Tetrade (7 Mai 2009)

Aus gegebenem Anlass sind wir am überlegen genau so eine Funktionalität in unsere Steuerungen einzubauen. Die Zahlungsmoral eines Neukunden läßt wirklich zu wünschen überig, bei unseren Stammkunden würden wir so etwas nicht machen.
Wir wollen soetwas im Programm "verstecken", schön in eine SCL-Quelle gehäkelt, dann findet der Instandhalter das nicht so schnell.
Die Überlegung geht dahin den Automatikmerker zurückzusetzen oder das Starten zu unterdrücken. Auf keinem Fall würden wir eine laufende Anlage stoppen.

Wie gesagt, das sind zur Zeit nur Überlegungen.


----------



## BoxHead (7 Mai 2009)

Tetrade schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass sind wir am überlegen genau so eine Funktionalität in unsere Steuerungen einzubauen. Die Zahlungsmoral eines Neukunden läßt wirklich zu wünschen überig, bei unseren Stammkunden würden wir so etwas nicht machen.
> Wir wollen soetwas im Programm "verstecken", schön in eine SCL-Quelle gehäkelt, dann findet der Instandhalter das nicht so schnell.
> Die Überlegung geht dahin den Automatikmerker zurückzusetzen oder das Starten zu unterdrücken. Auf keinem Fall würden wir eine laufende Anlage stoppen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, das sind zur Zeit nur Überlegungen.



Wenn man es nicht finden soll könnte man über einen selbst gebauten Pointer die Einschaltbedingungen (für Automatik Start) platt bügeln. So das man diese Stelle nicht gerade mit Gehe zur Verwendungsstelle findet.


----------



## UniMog (7 Mai 2009)

Also in SCL geschrieben ,übersetzt und natürlich die Quelle nicht geliefert..... da finden die wenigsten was....... 

Am besten ist die CPU mit Passwort versehen und erst nach Abnahme und Bezahlung die Doku liefern.
Wenn eine Maschine nicht vom Kunden abgenommen ist hat 
auch noch kein Instandhalter etwas an der Anlage oder im Programm zu suchen.

Das ganze hat auch was mit Garantie zu tun........


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 Mai 2009)

Ich glaub, mein Auto hat im Boardcomputer so was ähnliches. Vor kurzem ging die Meldung an, das ich zur Inspektion. Habe es 2 ganze Tage ignoriert, aber seit heute morgen geht der Kofferraum nicht mehr auf.... :sb7:


----------



## bike (7 Mai 2009)

Also ich würde das nicht versuchen.
Denn nicht bezahlen ist die eine Sache, doch dem Kunden die Produktion zu stoppen eine andere.
Die deutschen Gerichte sind da sehr kleinlich und solange nicht gerichtlich geklärt ist, ob und welche Zahlungen zu leisten sind, hat der Kunde das Recht die Anlge zu nutzen. Das ist vielleicht nicht immer verständlich, aber ist richtigt.
Es kann ja auch den Fall geben, dass der Kunde bezahlt hat und dann vom Programmierer weiter unter Druck gesetzt wird, wo soll das aufhören?

Wenn die Doku Grundlage des Vertrages ist, wie soll dann der etwas naive Einwand wegen SCL funktionieren?
Doku wird nicht geliefert und daher wird nicht bezahlt, Doku geliefert, Bausteinquelle bekannt... 
Sollte dann die Doku nicht komplett oder falsch sein kommt noch arglistige Täuschung dazu

Und egal welche Sperre ihr euch einfallan lasst, es wird immer einen geben die diese umgehen kann.


bike


----------



## Question_mark (8 Mai 2009)

*Programm gesperrt*

Hallo,



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> Und egal welche Sperre ihr euch einfallan lasst, es wird immer einen geben die diese umgehen kann.



Der muss aber auch erst noch gefunden werden, in vielen Betrieben braucht man 3 Mann zum Wechseln der Glühbirne ...

Als Auftragnehmer sollte man sich halt vor Bestätigung des Auftrags bei Creditreform und anderen (zwar alle kostenpflichtig) über die Finanzlage des Kunden informieren. Dieses Recht nehme ich mir, weil der Auftraggeber vor Auftragserteilung genau diese Auskünfte auch über meine Firma einholt...

Und wenn man überwiegend in einer bestimmten Branche tätig ist, spricht sich sowas schnell herum, der Informationsfluss ist ungemein, auch unter Konkurrenten. Wenn ich beim Kunden Schrott und Murks abliefere, bin ich in der gesamten Branche unten durch und kann den Laden zumachen. 
Aber ich muss zugeben, dieses Problem mit mangelnder Zahlungsmoral hatte ich bisher noch nicht. Mal abgesehen von einigen Kleinstaufträgen unter 400,- Euronen bei einer Firma aus dem Raum MG, deren Chef die meiste Zeit in Nizza verbringt und diese Kleinigkeiten nicht bezahlt. Aber wegen ein paar hundert Euros werde ich den nicht verklagen, ich warte einfach nur darauf dass die Anlage dann mal verreckt. Da wird dann eine Vorkasse erforderlich...
Aber das ist wirklich eine Ausnahme, im Normalfall läuft da alles rund. 
Wichtig ist doch ein Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen Auftraggeber und Auftragnehmer. Der Auftraggeber will letztendlich durch den an mich erteilten Auftrag einen Nutzen erzielen, Effizienz in der Produktion steigern etc.
Und ich muss meinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen. Aber eben auf ehrliche Art, also schnell und angemessen auf Probleme reagieren, einfach zuverlässig und kooperativ mit dem Kunden zusammenarbeiten. Und die faulen Eier sortiere ich vorher aus, die erkennt man schon beim ersten Vorgespräch.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (8 Mai 2009)

@qm

ich sehe das im prinzip genauso wie du, aber du darfst unser eines nicht mit einem maschinenbauer oder einem gu vergleichen.

die können nicht so sieben wie wir...
bei denen ist das risiko einfach höher. und dein auftraggeber - der maschinenbauer - wird dich und mich sicher zahlen, er brauch tuns ja wieder... aber der kunde der eine 60millionen analge gekauft hat wird ggf. die nächsten 20 jahre versorgt sein, er hat eine andere position um mit dem gu seine spielchen zu treiben...

und das wird leider viel zu oft getan, das ganze drecks bwl gesoxe ist ja lichtjahre von der alten deutschen unternehmenkultur entfernt! diese pickelgesichtigen tastenwixer bekommen doch auf ihren hochschulen nur noch das amerikanischen "hire and fire" eingehämmert damit sie das nötige rüstzeug haben um sich in ihrer neuen position als "helden" zu profilieren.

den rest besorgen ihnen juristen mit denen sie damals in der selben mensa gefressen haben - soviel nochzu diesem seltendoofen satz:



bike schrieb:


> Das ist vielleicht nicht immer verständlich, aber ist richtigt.


 
EIN SCHEISS IST DASS!
es mag juristisch korrekt sein, aber von RICHTIG ist es ebensoweit entfernt wie meine kumpels von der bwl-fraktion und ihre jurakollegen vom gesunden menschenverstand!

ach ich schweife schon wieder, die welt ist einfach schlecht...


----------



## UniMog (8 Mai 2009)

@ bike

Man schaltet ja auch nicht einfach die Produktion ab oder
eine Maschine in der Produktion aus.
Es gibt ja auch Maschinen die nach der Produktion erstmal eine Reinigung machen und nicht mit Produkt stehen bleiben dürfen.
Das ist wirklich schlecht und sowas machen wir auch nicht.

Bei uns ist der Aufbau wie folgt.

1. Die CPU ist mit Passwort geschützt beobachten JA (Instandhalter)...... ändern NEIN
2. Der-/ die Baustein(e) für sind mit SCL generiert worden und die Quelle im Projekt beim Kunden ist nicht enthalten.
3. Der-/ die Baustein(e) haben einen Know How Schutz also diese kann man auch nicht beobachten....... soll auch keiner
4. Zusätzlich lesen wir die Seriennummer der CPU aus. Somit stellen wir sicher das unser Programm auch nur auf dieser *einen* CPU läuft und auf keiner anderen. Den Trick habe ich mir mal bei Siemens abgeschaut.
5.Inbetriebnahme fertig........ Jetzt kann der Kunde mit der Maschine arbeiten und hat Zeit.
Diese Zeit kann von uns nach Bedarf eingestellt werden.
Nach Ablauf von zB. 6 Wochen kommt dann jeden Tag eine Meldung am Display *"Bitte Freischaltnummer eingeben". Diese Meldung muß*
*quittiert werden!!!!!!*
Nach 14 Tagen kommt diese Meldung mit dem Hinweis darauf das die Maschine in Tage xxx meistens 4 Wochen abgeschaltet wird und das man sich bitte mit uns zwecks Freischaltung in Verbindung setzt.

Somit stellen wir sicher das es in der Produktion keinen Schaden gibt und keiner sagen kann das Er davon nichts gewußt hat.
Einfach sofort abschalten wäre auch ein großer Fehler der teuer werden kann.
Mit Eingabe der Freischaltnummer verschwinden diese Meldungen und das Programm läuft auch auf jeder anderen CPU.
Die Quelle von unserem *Spezial*-*Baustein(e) *erhält der Kunde nie.
Meistens bezahlen viele während der Inbetriebnahme so das es nicht erforderlich ist unsere Bausteine in das Projekt zu implementieren.
Diesen Aufwand machen wir auch nur bei Kunden die immer schlecht zahlen oder Neukunden die wir überhaupt nicht kennen.

@Markus + Question_mark 

Creditreform und andere!!!!! Damit kann man sich den Arsch abputzen.
Die Aussagekraft der Creditreform ist fast NULL.
Ich habe schon oft eine sehr gute Auskunft bekommen und 3 Monate später war die Firma pleite.
Vor einem halben Jahr hätte die Creditreform Dir auch noch erzählt das GM + Opel TOP ist

Man kommt auch selber schnell in falsche Licht bei der Creditreform wenn Du zB. einen Lieferanten nicht bezahlst weil Du mit der Leistung nicht zufrieden warst....... Das weiß die Creditreform nicht..... Bei denen steht nur das Du Deine Rechnungen nicht bezahlst aber nicht "warum".

netten Gruß


----------



## Blackforest (9 Mai 2009)

*Rechtsfrage*

Bei Rechtsfragen immer

www.frageinenanwalt.de


----------



## bike (9 Mai 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Somit stellen wir sicher das es in der Produktion keinen Schaden gibt und keiner sagen kann das Er davon nichts gewußt hat.
> Einfach sofort abschalten wäre auch ein großer Fehler der teuer werden kann.



Auch verhindern, dass produziert wird ist nicht zulässig und ich wäre gern Kunde bei euch, das wäre ein Geschäft, aber eher für mich 
So etwas ist sehr heiss und kann euch viel Geld kosten. Denn erst wenn ein ordentliches Gericht entschieden hat habt ihr das Recht den Betrag einzutreiben. Selbstjustiz ist in Deutschland nicht zullässig. 
Wenn euch ein Kunde verklagt gewinnt der in iedem Fall, wenn er dadurch einen wirtschaftlichen Schaden, wegen nicht liefern können, hat.

Ausserdem wenn wir Dokumentation abgeben, ist alles dabei.
Versuche nur einmal bei VW, Daimler oder Renault auch nur ein Quelle zurück zuhalten, dann hast du ein echtes Problem, denn zur Dokumentation gehören auch alle Quellen. Nicht nur PLC sondern auch die VB Quellen für die OEM Anwendungen.



bike


----------



## StefanK (9 Mai 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Auch verhindern, dass produziert wird ist nicht zulässig und ich wäre gern Kunde bei euch, das wäre ein Geschäft, aber eher für mich
> ...Selbstjustiz ist in Deutschland nicht zullässig.
> 
> ... Nicht nur PLC sondern auch die VB Quellen für die OEM Anwendungen.
> ...


 

Ok, scheint ja rechlich gesehen gabz schön heikel zu sein.

Ich habe mal eine relativ große Produktionslinie für einen Maschienenbauer programmiert. Diese wurde ausgeliefert und vor Ort in Betrieb genommen. Der Endkunde verweigerte auch nach weit mehr als einem Jahr die Restzahlung. Ich einigte mich mit dem Maschinenbauer darauf, dem Endkunden keinen Support mehr zu leisten. Wie sieht es hiermit aus, rechlich gesehen?

@bike
VB-Quellen gibt's bei mir ausschließlich, wenn der Kunde den Quellcode zahlt. Und das war dem Kunden bisher immer zu teuer, selbst einem VW.

Gruß


----------



## UniMog (9 Mai 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Ausserdem wenn wir Dokumentation abgeben, ist alles dabei.
> Versuche nur einmal bei VW, Daimler oder Renault auch nur ein Quelle zurück zuhalten, dann hast du ein echtes Problem, denn zur Dokumentation gehören auch alle Quellen. Nicht nur PLC sondern auch die VB Quellen für die OEM Anwendungen.
> bike


 
Hi bike

nichts gegen dich aber ich denke Du bist "nur" angestellt und nicht selbstständig oder???????
Und wenn selbstständig dann bestimmt noch nie von einer Firma/Kunden mal so richtig über das Ohr gehauen worden.

Ich habe auch mal so wie Du gedacht das klärt ein Gericht und alles klar.....
Ich könnte jetzt mal eine Geschichte schreiben .....meine Geschichte..... aber das würde echt den Rahmen sprengen und gehört auch nicht ins Internet.
Aber eins sei gesagt....... ich spreche nicht von kleinen Rechnungen von 0 bis glaube ich 30.000 Euro...... alles was beim Amtsgericht geregelt werden kann ist noch Kinderkake...

Aber wenn mal Deine Existenz (Firma) von einer Restzahlung abhängt und Du auch nicht das Kapital hast 2-3 Jahre zu überbrücken...... Dann spielt es keine Rolle ob du im Recht bist weil, ohne Geld kommt man nicht zum Recht.

Es gibt auch keinen Anwalt der ohne Geld arbeitet.....
Bei großen Summen muß man Klage beim Landgericht einreichen.....
Da darf die Partei die Klage einreicht erstmal Geld zahlen damit die Mühle anfängt zu arbeiten. Bei uns wären das damals 15-20.000 Euro gewesen.
Hier hilft auch keine Rechtschutzversicherung weil man sowas nicht versichern kann.......usw.... gibt noch viel Punkte.
Aber wie gesagt das sprengt den Rahmen.

Ich hoffe nur das du in Deinem Leben *nie* so ein Problem bekommst weil dann ist es auch mit Deinem Glauben ganz schnell vorbei.


Zu Deiner Doku.....
Ich habe schon sehr oft für VW,Daimler,BASF,KRUPP,Manesmann oder SANDOZ oder andere gearbeitet.
Diese Kunden sind auch nicht das Problem.
Aber bei meinen "Standard Bausteinen" gebe ich auch bei diesen Kunden keine Quelle weiter oder lasse mir mein Hirnschmalz bezahlen.

Hast du die Siemens Quellen ???? von den Siemens Bausteinen ?????...... Nein .... also warum sollte ich dann meine kleinen Funktionsbausteine weiter geben ????
Es gibt darüber eine Beschreibung / Doku wie zb. die Hilfe und Doku von Siemens für die Funktionsbausteine.

netten Gruss und schönes WE


----------



## zotos (10 Mai 2009)

Ohne dem Kollegen bike zu nahe treten zu wollen, ich denke Du plusterst Dich hier auf. Deine Beiträge in diesem Thread könnten von maxi stammen auch wenn Deine Rechtschreibung deutlich besser ist. Nenne doch mal die Quellen auf deren Grund Du hier Rechtsberatung betreibst.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Ein Vertrag ist eine Willenseinigung zwischen den Vertragspartnern.  Also einer erklärt sich bereit für einen definierten Preis eine definierte Ware oder Dienstleistung zu (er-)bringen.

Man sollte also auch im Vertrag klären wie die Zahlungen zu erfolgen haben und wie es sich mit Einbehaltung von Geldern aussieht. Bei Vertragssachen würde ich mich an Anwälte wenden und nicht an das SPS-Forum. Gerade die Selbstständigen sollten ihr Vertragsgrundgerüst gut vorbeireiten. Wie Ralle schon angemerkt hat ist die Geschäftswelt mit gerissenen BWLern verseucht.

Einige Kollegen hier arbeiten vielleicht auch in bereichen wo die VOB zum Tragen kommt. Da gibt es wohl auch Bereiche die sich damit beschäftigen. 

Ich persönlich sehe das so: Wenn die Anlage in Produktion geht sollte normalerweise ja eine Abnahme existieren. Wenn nun noch Mängel an der Anlage bestehen müssen diese ja bekannt sein und in einer Offenenpubnkteliste festgehalten sein. Nun kann man doch ganz einfach festlegen wieviel diese Punkte wert sind und bis wann diese abgearbeitet sein müssen.


----------



## hausenm (10 Mai 2009)

Hallo WINCC,
ob das rechtlich iO ist, hängt vom Maschinentyp und vom Zweck der 
Abschaltung ab.
Unzulässig wenn dadurch einer nicht erfpolgten Zahlung nachdruck verliehen werden soll, da die Maschine fest mit dem Gebäude verbunden ist dürfen Teile und/oder die ganze maschine/ Anlage nicht entfernt werden wenn keine Zahlung erfolgte. 
Zulässig sind diese Abschaltungen wenn dadurch die Sicherheit der bedienenden Person gewährleistet werden soll. Z.B. regelmäßige Überprüfung von Mutingsteuergeräten, Lichtgittern oder ähnliches.
Bei diesen Hintergrund erklärt sich auch die "2 stufige" Ausführung (kleine und große Revision).
Ich würde da nicht ohne weiteres rumprogrammieren, ev. hat man dann Scherereien mit der BG.
Gruß


----------



## vollmi (11 Mai 2009)

Kann ich dann Microsoft verklagen das sie mich am Arbeiten hindern weil Windows sich auf einen reduzierten Funktionsumfang schaltet wenn ich nicht die volle Lizenz bezahle?

mfG René


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Mai 2009)

passend zum Thema hab ich grad auch so eine Meldung :?
Ich wusste nicht davon, dass bei mir eine Demo-Funktionalität installiert ist. Aber Ahead erweist sich damit nun einen Bärendienst. Ich bezweifle, dass ich für AVC auf die "All-in-one Media Solution" zurückgreifen werde ...


----------



## Grubba (11 Mai 2009)

[Sarkasmus]

Wer hindert einen daran, eine Abschaltung nach Zeit x als Programmfehler zu verkaufen ?

Es muss ja niemand an die grosse Glocke hängen, dass im Programm eine "Nicht gezahlt - Funktionalität" eingebaut ist. Wenn der Kunde meckert, dass die Anlage ausgestiegen ist, kann man doch behaupten, dass evtl. doch noch ein klitzekleiner Programmfehler vorliegt (da ist evtl. doch ein Zähler übergelaufen ??).
Selbstverständlich würde man das gerne beheben - aber da ist doch wohl noch eine Zahlung offen?

[/Sarkasmus]

Ehe man mir hier mit irgendwelchen rechtlichen Bedenken oder was auch immer kommt: Habe so etwas noch nie eingebaut, da ich nur innerbetrieblich Anlagen herstelle, aber vielleicht kann man so rechtliche Probleme umgehen.


Ansonsten:

Kann man nicht schon vorher vertraglich festlegen, dass der Kunde erst nach Zahlung eine "vollständig" funktionierende Software erhält?


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Mai 2009)

Grubba schrieb:


> ...Kann man nicht schon vorher vertraglich festlegen, dass der Kunde erst nach Zahlung eine "vollständig" funktionierende Software erhält?


da ist m.E. zwischen zwei Fällen zu unterscheiden:

Fall 1: Die Software ist bereits fertig und wird zur Ansicht als Demoversion zur Verfügung gestellt. Danach findet schlicht und einfach ein Kauf statt.

Fall 2: die Software ist im Rahmen eines Werkvertrages (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werkvertrag) zu erstellen. Ergebnis: das Werk wurde erstellt, und, egal, ob es nutzbar ist oder nicht, egal ob bezahlt oder nicht, der Hersteller hat von einer "nicht-gezahlt-Funktion" keinen Vorteil. So denn ich mich recht erinnere, kann der Werkunternehmer jedoch die ordnungsgemäße Erstellung des Werkes feststellen lassen und somit den Werklohn dann einklagen.


----------



## maxi (11 Mai 2009)

Hallo,


falls es jemanden interessiert.

Compilert doch einfach dann euer fertiges Programm und spielt es in SCL auf. Die Anlagenfnktion ist dann ja 1:1 gegeben.
Wenn der Kunde bezahlt hat bekommt er das AWL Programm


----------



## Ralle (11 Mai 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> falls es jemanden interessiert.
> ...



??????????
soso


----------



## jabba (11 Mai 2009)

> Zitat von *maxi*
> 
> 
> _Hallo,
> ...


Oder Du lieferst eine Anleitung in deiner Sprache, und wenn er bezahlt bekommt er eine in Deutsch.


----------



## Markus (11 Mai 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> oder du lieferst eine anleitung in deiner sprache, und wenn er bezahlt bekommt er eine in deutsch.


 

*rofl* *rofl* *rofl* *rofl*


----------



## UniMog (11 Mai 2009)

Ich merke hier haben die meisten noch nie etwas mal per Gericht eingeklagt.......diese Traumwelt .... ist echt geil. *ROFL*
Man was werden euch die Augen ausfallen wenn Ihr mal wirklich sowas erleben dürft.

Bei größeren Summen geht es nicht um einklagen oder ob man einen Werksvertrag hat sondern
die Zeit bis ein Gericht einen Urteil gefällt hat ......... ums nackte Überleben damit man das Urteil erleben darf.
Große Sachen können beim Landgericht 2-3 Jahre dauern...... mal als Info

Und nochmal *ohne Geld* gibt es auch keinen Anwalt.
Wenn der merkt das von dieser Zahlung das überleben der Firma abhängt will der schonmal Sicherheiten......*also Vorkasse oder Brief vom Kfz falls die kein Leasing !!!!!!! *

Und das schlimmste ist das bei technischen Sachen das Gericht / Richter keine Ahnung hat und trotz Gutachter gerne einen Vergleich anstrebt.
Und bei einem Vergleich trägt jeder die Kosten für Gericht, Anwalt, Gutachter usw. selber und bekommt vielleicht *noch 50%* der Summe nach *2-3 Jahren*.

Geil das ist wirklich der Bringer.


----------



## UniMog (11 Mai 2009)

Nachtrag.......

Ich habe mich damals sogar von unserem Anwalt falsch beraten gefühlt.
War dann bei einem anderen Anwalt der gerne dazu bereit war den Fall nochmal genau zu prüfen........ im Stundennachweis für 230 Euro pro Stunde.

Die Anwälte bekommen leider immer Geld .... ob gewonnen ...oder verloren.
Und da jeder Anwalt gerne Geld verdient wird man auch immer so beraten erstmal zu klagen...... bringt ja Kohle...... genau so eine Schweinebande.

Anwälte sollten auf eine Art erfolgs. Provi. arbeiten..... das wäre besser für uns Klienten

gruss


----------



## hausenm (11 Mai 2009)

Hallo VOLMI,
Mit MS wird der Klageweg lang und sicher beschwerlich. 
Ferner wenn du eine gültigen key hast kannst du die SW freischalten 
(und auch wenn die SW auf verschiedenen Systemen läuft mit einem 
Anruf und einer plausibelen Erklärung kein Problem).
Bei unseren SW ist das ganze etwas anders, wir produzieren Bits und Bytes für eine einzige Maschine (oder Kleinserien), der Kunde bestellt
ein funktionierendes System, wenn er nicht zahlt (soll in letzter Zeit öfters 
vorkommen) und eine Mängelrüge erteilt muß er dir die Mögluichkeit zur
Änderung, Wandlung oder Reparatur lassen/ einräumen. Läuft die Anlage
den Bestimmungen entsprechend und der Kunde hat immer noch "Probleme" dann hilft (rechtlich) nur ein "selbstständiges Beweissicherungsverfahren" und dabei kommen dann auch alle Schweinereien ans Tageslicht (ziemlich sicher, diesews Verfahren führen vereidigte Sachverständige im Auftrag eines Gerichtes durch und die können Ihr Handwerk). Hatte vor Jahren mal so einen Fall.
Danach wird die Funktionalität festgestellt und der Kunde zur Restzahlung verpflichtet. (Nein bin kein BWL'er) und die Aufgabe deutscher Gerichte ist nicht Gerechtigkeit sondern nur Recht zu sprechen, hat miteinander nichts zu tun, LEIDER! 
Gruß


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ohne dem Kollegen bike zu nahe treten zu wollen, ich denke Du plusterst Dich hier auf.



Stimmt leider nicht ich plustere mich nicht auf.
Ich bin beim weltweit grössten Werkzeugmaschinenhersteller angestellt. wen es interssiert, dann einfach mal gogglen ;-)
Ich habe vor ca 10 Jahren eine Firma zusammen mit einem Studienkollegen gegründet, die es immer noch gibt, so mit inzwischen 10 Angestellten.
Ich bin nur deshalb ausgestiegen,weil ich nicht mehr 365,25 Tage für Kunden da sein wollte.
Also ich denke weiss wovon ich schreibe.
Aiuch so grosse Firmen haben es nicht im Kreuz einem Kunden die Nutzung vorzuenthalten. Das ist leider so


bike


----------



## OHGN (11 Mai 2009)

bike schrieb:


> ......
> Aiuch so grosse Firmen haben es nicht im Kreuz einem Kunden die Nutzung vorzuenthalten.* Das ist leider so*





bike schrieb:


> .....
> Das ist vielleicht nicht immer verständlich, *aber ist richtigt*.
> ......




 Ja, was denn nun:
 Ist es *leider* so oder ist es *richtig*?


----------



## maxi (12 Mai 2009)

Frage,

warum macht ihr keine Zahlungsziele?
Erlebe es zwar auch häufig, das Verträge auf 100% bei IBN aufgeszt sind.
Aber das sind meist die Verträge wo man vorher schon weiss das etwas faul ist. Warum wollen die auch vom Standart abweichen?

Wir haben normlerweise 40% 40% 20%

Ich sollte es nicht schreiben, da es wieder diskussionen aufwirft. Wenn ich selbst etwas mache bin ich persönlich sehr geschützt. Habe unter anderem einen Meisterbrief und im BGB steht "Handwerksrechnung sind sofort zu begleichen". 
Da würde Ruck Zuck vors Arbeitsgericht oder Landgericht gehen.
Persönlich habe ich die Erfahrung geamcht das man beim Landesgericht möglichst gleich  die 3 Einlagen und die Klageschrift bringen muss.

Beim Amtsgericht wird erst 4 Wochen durch die Parteien gekräftet und entkräftet. 

Für alles ausser direkte Anweisungen an das Gericht, also für jeden Schriftverkehr zwischen den Parteien und die bekräftungen / entkräftungen ist ein Anwalt sehr ratsam und beim Landesgericht notwendig damit keine fehler und einlassungen passieren.
Prinzipiell kann ich persönlich empfehlen immer mit nachdruck darauf drängen das die andere Partei bei der Verhandlung alles mündlich vorbringen muss. Selbst sollte man immer 100% bei der Wahrheit bleiben.
Ist einmal eien Falschaussage der gegnerischen Partei protokoliert und diese nachweisbar falsch, sind die schon ein gerupftes Huhn. Dann haben Die eien Strafat begangen, die recht unangenehm wird.

Sind meien Erfahrungen, andere haben sicher andere, schlechtere oder bessere. Hoffe ist vieleicht hilfreich.


----------



## UniMog (12 Mai 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Frage,
> 
> warum macht ihr keine Zahlungsziele?
> 
> ...


 
Sagmal ...........
Wer macht denn größere Aufträge ohne Zahlungen oder Bankbürgschaft.

Eine Frage glaubst Du ein Bankakreditiv oder Bankbürgschaft ist 100 % sicher ????..... So das man auf jeden Fall an sein Geld kommt!!!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Mai 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Wenn ich selbst etwas mache bin ich persönlich sehr geschützt. Habe unter anderem einen Meisterbrief und im BGB steht "Handwerksrechnung sind sofort zu begleichen".



1. Zahlungsziele stehen auch auf den anderen Rechnungen. 
Davon kannst Du erst mal nix zu essen kaufen.

2. Oft wird um doch die Forderung gestritten (ob zurecht oder nicht)
Auch da nützt Dir das Papier nichts.


----------



## toyland (12 Mai 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich merke hier haben die meisten noch nie etwas mal per Gericht eingeklagt.......diese Traumwelt .... ist echt geil. *ROFL*
> Man was werden euch die Augen ausfallen wenn Ihr mal wirklich sowas erleben dürft.
> 
> Bei größeren Summen geht es nicht um einklagen oder ob man einen Werksvertrag hat sondern
> ...



Da schließe ich mich an.

Aber die meisten von uns diskutieren hier als
Leistungserbringer. Auftraggeber können genauso
in Problemsituationen geraten, wenn der Lieferant
Insolvenz anmeldet:
Da kommt dann ggf. ein schlauer Insolvenzverwalter
(entspricht in den meisten Fällen ungefähr Gott) und
sagt dem Auftraggeber: "Ich bekomme noch 30.000 
Euronen von Ihnen." (natürlich ohne plausible Begründung
und ohne die Fakten zu berücksichtigen)

Wer sich dann verklagen lässt, wird die Erfahrung machen,
dass das Gericht beim ersten Schlichtungstermin (ebenfalls
ohne die Fakten zu berücksichtigen, darum geht es gar 
nicht) eine Vergleichssumme von z.B. 19.000 Euro
"dringend vorschlägt". Die Mühle, in die man dort gerät,
ist besonders bitter.

Und zu allem Überfluss wird die Klage, die der Insolvenz-
Verwalter einreicht, in der Regel noch durch die Allgemeinheit
getragen, denn die arme Insolvenzmasse hat ja kein Geld,
um eine Klage zu finanzieren --> Prozesskostenbeihilfe
für den Insolvenzverwalter.

Da der Insolvenzverwalter häufigst ein Anwalt ist, klagt
praktischerweise sein Kollege aus der gleichen Sozietät.
So kommen diese Brüder so oder so an ihr Geld. 

Cheers,
Dirk


----------



## UniMog (12 Mai 2009)

*ACK*
Danke..... mal einer der Ahnung hat.

Bis jetzt waren wir ja noch beim einklagen......
Wenn man das *nicht überlebt*........ dann lernt man durch die finanziellen Probleme den *Insolvenzverwalter kennen.*

Der *Insolvenzverwalter *holt sich das letzte Geld durch die komplette 
finanzielle Entmündigung......... Danach glauben einige hier wieder an den Weihnachtsmann........

Der *Insolvenzverwalter *kann soweit ich weiss auch noch Geld womit man vor der Insolvenz eine Lieferantenrechnung bezahlt hat 
innerhalb einer Frist von 3 Monaten zurück fordern/holen.

Ein Freund von mir hat eine Maschine für 10.000 euro bei eBay gekauf.
Der Verkäufer hatte seine Maschinen bevor Er den Insolventantrag gestellt hat alle über eBay verkauft.
Die Maschine hat sich dann der *Insolvenzverwalter *bei meinem Freund geholt...... 
Die 10.000 Euro waren weg...... Die Maschine war weg...... und mit der Forderung von 10.000 euro an den Verkäufer konnte sich mein Freund in die Reihe der Gläubiger einreihen

Geile Gesetze......


----------



## Markus (12 Mai 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Die Maschine hat sich dann der *Insolvenzverwalter *bei meinem Freund geholt......
> Die 10.000 Euro waren weg...... Die Maschine war weg...... und mit der Forderung von 10.000 euro an den Verkäufer konnte sich mein Freund in die Reihe der Gläubiger einreihen
> 
> Geile Gesetze......


 
das hätte er in meinem fall GARANTIERT nicht überlebt - egal wie lange ich in den bau gemusst hätte!


----------



## UniMog (12 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> das hätte er in meinem fall GARANTIERT nicht überlebt - egal wie lange ich in den bau gemusst hätte!


 

Beim nächsten *SPS-FORUMSTREFFEN 2010 *bin ich auch dabei.
Dann erzähle ich mal die Story in Ruhe.........

Bin nur froh das ich nicht in den USA lebe...... dort wäre ich 100% in den nächsten Woolworth gefahren und hätte eine *Pumpgun (Vorderschaftrepetierflinte) mit 1000 Schuß gekauft.*

Abends dann bei CNN in den News ....... "Einer gegen alle"


----------



## Ralle (12 Mai 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Beim nächsten *SPS-FORUMSTREFFEN 2010 *bin ich auch dabei.
> Dann erzähle ich mal die Story in Ruhe.........
> 
> Bin nur froh das ich nicht in den USA lebe...... dort wäre ich 100% in den nächsten Woolworth gefahren und hätte eine *Pumpgun (Vorderschaftrepetierflinte) mit 1000 Schuß gekauft.*
> ...



Wie, hättest du alle andern Gläubiger abgeknallt, damit du dann der 1. in der Reihe bist?


----------



## MSB (13 Mai 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wie, hättest du alle andern Gläubiger abgeknallt, damit du dann der 1. in der Reihe bist?



Mit der Genugtuung, den Insolvenztypen abgeknallt zu haben, und der daraus folgenden
Jahrelangen Vollpensionsversorgung, ist das bisschen Geld dann sowieso egal.


----------



## toyland (13 Mai 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat eine Maschine für 10.000 euro bei eBay gekauf.
> Der Verkäufer hatte seine Maschinen bevor Er den Insolventantrag gestellt hat alle über eBay verkauft.
> Die Maschine hat sich dann der *Insolvenzverwalter *bei meinem Freund geholt......
> Die 10.000 Euro waren weg...... Die Maschine war weg...... und mit der Forderung von 10.000 euro an den Verkäufer konnte sich mein Freund in die Reihe der Gläubiger einreihen
> ...



Nun gut, ich wollte hier keine kriminelle Welle starten.
Auch Stimmungsmache gegen die Rechtsanwälte, die
vom Gericht als gottgleiche Insolvenzverwalter eingesetzt
werden und machen können, was sie wollen, war (kaum)
meine Absicht.

Nur ein Hinweis bzgl. Auktionshäuser und/oder Gebrauchtkauf:
Wenn sich herausstellt, dass Diebesgut den Besitzer gewechselt 
hat, hat der Erwerber natürlich auch das Problem, dass die exekutive
Gewalt diese Güter (ohne Entschädigung) einzieht.
Es handelt sich dann um einen sogenannten (ich zitiere aus 
meiner persönlichen Erfahrung) "ED-Schaden".
Das steht für "eigene Dummheit".

Im Fall von Unimogs Freund war die verkaufte Maschine quasi ein
Insolvenzvergehen des Geschäftsführers der absehbar insolventen
liefernden Firma (also nicht ganz mit Diebesgut vergleichbar).

Das kommt aber weder beim Richter noch beim Insolvenzverwalter
besonders gut an. Die einzige Genugtuung, die Unimogs Freund bleibt, ist 
die Tatsache, dass ein GmbH-Geschäftsführer in solchen Fällen (sofern sie
nachweisbar sind - was ja bei Einziehung der Maschine so sein muss), 
auch mit seinem privaten Vermögen für die Verfehlung haftbar ist.
Was natürlich bei privater persönlicher Insolvenz dann nix hilft.

Deshalb: Vorsicht bei Geschäften mit Personenfirmen und OHGs, da sind
dann Firmeninsolvenz und private Insolvenz zeitgleich wahrscheinlich.
Und da in den letzten Jahren der Schritt zur privaten Insolvenz leichter
geworden ist, ist man als Geschäftspartner dann am A.... 

Cheers,
Dirk

Dennoch: Ein Unternehmer, der nichts unternimmt und nichts wagt, .... ist keiner.


----------



## bike (13 Mai 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> Ja, was denn nun:
> Ist es *leider* so oder ist es *richtig*?


Beides, dieses Thema darf nicht nicht nur aus Seite der Entwickler betrachtet werden, sondern auch aus Sicht des Kunden, für den wir arbeiten.

Ich habe so eine kleine Leidschaft:
Bekannte fragen mich wenn sie Probleme mit ihren Anlagen haben, ob ich mal schauen kann. Das tue ich wenn es die Zeit zulässt und was ich da so zu sehen bekomme,, ist manchesmal eine echte Frechheit.
Wenn 50% des Programmes im OB1 sind, dann habe ich echt ein Problem dafür eine Erklärng oder Endschuldigung zu finden.

Daher auch der Hinweis: es gibt kein PLC Prgramm, das nicht verstanden werden kann und in dem keine Fehler sind. Und es gibt immer einen der besser als man selber ist.


bike


----------

